#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Instalei o Lubuntu 18.04 LTS e estou sem conexão wifi

## dcerqueira7

Me certifiquei de pesquisar se já havia algum post nesse sentido, e não encontrei. Obs.: Sou completamente NOOB em se tratando Linux. Por favor, me ajudem.

Ocorre que procedi formatação em um PC Positivo Motion Q232A (que já descobri que é uma bomba, eu sei), que possuia um Windows 10. 
No momento da instalação, aparentemente tudo correu bem, contudo, após o Lubuntu 18.04 instalado, verifiquei que o drive de rede não foi instalado. 
Tenho tentado solucionar o problema a horas sem sucesso. Devido ao modelo do pc, não há possibilidade de conexão cabeada, somente via USB roteada, mas também sem sucesso. A conexão fica carregando até aparecer a mensagem: "Desconectado".

Em outro fórum (VOL) - que está fora do ar -, me recomendaram rodar novamente o instalador em live, e assim fiz. Informaram para analisar o "ambiente" do "chroot" (não entendi a expressão), verificar o modelo da placa de rede e efetuar as adições necessárias.

O que eu consegui vetificar foi: 

- efetuei alguns comandos que pesquisei na internet, porém nada conclusivo que eu entendesse. 

Segue algumas transcrições dos comandos e respostas

[email protected]:~$ chroot
chroot: missing operand
Try 'chroot --help' for more information.
[email protected]:~$ chroot --help
Usage: chroot [OPTION] NEWROOT [COMMAND [ARG]...]
or: chroot OPTION
Run COMMAND with root directory set to NEWROOT.

--groups=G_LIST specify supplementary groups as g1,g2,..,gN
--userspec=USER:GROUP specify user and group (ID or name) to use
--skip-chdir do not change working directory to '/'
--help display this help and exit
--version output version information and exit

If no command is given, run '"$SHELL" -i' (default: '/bin/sh -i').

GNU coreutils online help: <http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/>
Report chroot translation bugs to <http://translationproject.org/team/>
Full documentation at: <http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/chroot>
or available locally via: info '(coreutils) chroot invocation'
[email protected]:~$ ^C
[email protected]:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 36)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Configuration Registers (rev 36)
00:03.0 Multimedia controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Imaging Unit (rev 36)
00:0b.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller (rev 36)
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller (rev 36)
00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine (rev 36)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU (rev 36)
[email protected]:~$ ifconfig

Command 'ifconfig' not found, but can be installed with:

sudo apt install net-tools

[email protected]:~$ sudo apt install net-tolls
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package net-tolls
[email protected]:~$ ip addr show
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000
link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
inet6 ::1/128 scope host 
valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

[email protected]:~$ ifconfig -a

Command 'ifconfig' not found, but can be installed with:

sudo apt install net-tools

[email protected]:~$ ping 125.25.26.2
connect: Network is unreachable

[email protected]:~$ route

Command 'route' not found, but can be installed with:

sudo apt install net-tools

[email protected]:~$ sudo apt install net-tools
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
net-tools
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 194 kB of archives.
After this operation, 803 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 net-tools amd64 1.60+git20161116.90da8a0-1ubuntu1
Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/poo...ntu1_amd64.deb Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
[email protected]:~$ 


Não tive certeza quanto ao modelo da placa e nem encontrei algum local para encontrar o drive correto. 

Alguem pode me ajudar ? Não sei mais o que fazer.

----------


## andrecarlim

Roda o seguinte e tenta postar o resultado:

uname -a

Desse também:

lspci | egrep -i eth

----------

